# dovetail chisels



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey everyone.
I have been trying to learn how to hand cut dovetails.. We'll semi-hand cut. I do use my bandsaw, and then use chisels to remove the material. Anyway I have been using a set given to me last christmas. It is the stanley Baley set. Not the best I know.. But if sharp then do okay. 
I am now wanting to get a decient dovetail chisel or two. Or possible a set if reasonable in price. I have a budget of about 150 for chisels, and recomendations will be apriciated. Thank you!


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Lie Nielsen chisels for hand cutting dovetail joints. The set I have are A2 steel and hold an edge very well. The set as a few hundred dollars and I could get by with 1/2" and 1/8" chisels most of the time. I recently purchased a set of 1/4" skew chisels for half blinds. I am very happy with these and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been looking at thouse, there nice but pricey. I could only afford one or two of them.... Though that may be fine at first. I do most work with only 1/4", 3/8". I was thinking that a few skew chisels might be nice as well.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I like using the marples chisels sold at homey depot. They hold an edge well and are mode in England. I ground the edges to an angle to make them more capable of chopping in the corners and they do the job for much less than lie neilson chisels. I also picked up a good 100+ year old set of E.A. Berg chisels off of craigslist for a few dollars a piece. They also work great at the task of chopping and paring dovetails.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I do have a set of marples. I would like to try to grind down the sides, but do not have a grinder.... I may look into picking up a grinder sometime... might fun.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A grinder is the perfect tool for sharpening and honing. I use a 6" wheel made from 3/4 mdf for honig the edge and back. Just use polishing rouge on the side of the wheel and hold the chisel against it for a mirror smooth finish on the edge. It is super fast and very effective.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I have always been afraid that a grinder would remove too much material, or dammage the angle of the tip if help incorrectly. So I have never bought a grinder, and sharpen/hone all my chisels by hand on Arkansa stones.
I would like to have a grinder, so I may buy one, and practice with cheap chisels untill I can learn to do it correctly.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Theres plenty of videos online that will show you the proper technique. When using a grinder its all keeping the blade cool which is easily done if you keep a cup of water next to you to dip the chisel in to cool it off every few passes. If you overheat the blade you have to grind off the temered edge and start again. 

I like to use my chisels not spend all my precious time sharpening. The method I described works great and while chopping dovetails all I need to do to hone the slightly dull chisel is to run it against the mdf wheel a few times on each side and I am back chopping. It only takes me a minute to hone this way and its super cheap.


----------



## Bear Creek (Jan 15, 2011)

Which chisels you buy isn't as important as proper technique. Just about any chisel will work, some just need sharpening more often than others. I would suggest you buy the best you can afford but spend alot of time practicing. Good luck.


----------

